# Just test rode this Wilier Cento 1 Dura Ace 22...



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Holy smokes, this is one of the nicest bikes I've ridden. Plus, it's my first hands-on exposure to the new Dura Ace 22 group. Super light weight, very nimble, and the biggest surprise was that it was quite comfortable. There's so much talk about the stiffness, BB386 power transfer, etc., but this baby was smooth and nice. More $$$ than I want to spend, so I think I'm going to be looking at the Zero 9 model when the LBS gets one in stock.


----------



## WetWillie (Jun 4, 2013)

skhan007 said:


> Holy smokes, this is one of the nicest bikes I've ridden. Plus, it's my first hands-on exposure to the new Dura Ace 22 group. Super light weight, very nimble, and the biggest surprise was that it was quite comfortable. There's so much talk about the stiffness, BB386 power transfer, etc., but this baby was smooth and nice. More $$$ than I want to spend, so I think I'm going to be looking at the Zero 9 model when the LBS gets one in stock.
> 
> View attachment 294980


Brute looking ride!!!!!!


----------

